# Tadalafil spray dose



## ShortMonster (Aug 7, 2010)

I just got tadalafil (cialis) from ID and i noticed it a spray version, how many times should I spray to = 20mg ?


----------



## wealthbound (Aug 17, 2010)

This answer should be in the dosing guidelines, if its a LEGAL product!!!


----------



## stevo123 (Aug 17, 2010)

wow spray version, gotta get my hands on some of that


----------

